# Völker, people, peoples



## jester.

Von hier abgespalten.





			
				Bonjules said:
			
		

> Freunde,
> es waere schon hilfreich wenn ihr etwas spezifischer sein koenntet. Wenn was 'verwunderlich' ist, kann ich es ja nicht besser erklaeren wenn ich nicht weiss was es sein soll.
> Was ich sagen wollte war das: 'The peoples' ist eine theoretische Konstruktion und wird so nicht verwendet.
> 'Peoples' auch nicht, obwohl ich nicht garantieren kann, dass jemand es nicht verwendete (waere eine Seltenheit, klingt nicht richtig, wenigstens nicht gut). Ich glaube nicht dass Henryk das ganz allgemeine 'people'-das uebrigends Plural impliziert-hier allein verwenden will (obwohl sprachlich daran nichts auszusetzen waere), da er hier, wie es scheint auf verschiedene Kulturkreise anspielen will(jedenfalls lese ich das so). Am einfachsten waere 'people of different cultures' mit oder ohne 'most'.
> 
> Wenn daran was 'verwunderlich' ist, bitte ich um Aufklaerung.


Ich finde es verwunderlich, dass du "peoples" als theoretische Konstruktion abtust. Was ist denn daran theoretisch?

Aus people wird peoples wie aus house houses wird.

Außerdem erzielt "peoples" auf Google.com 144000000 Treffer.


----------



## Bonjules

Nun, Googles....
Ich gehe nur davon aus was ich in 30 Jahren in den US gehoert habe. 
'We the People' -ja
'People' all the time
'the Peoples Princess' ja (Google?) allerdings hier Genetiv.
' the peoples of Central Europe'- selten oder nie.
Sorry ! (man koennte vielleicht jemand auf 'Natl. Geographic' oder 'Discovery' mal mit so was hoeren)


----------



## jester.

Meriam Webster Online Dictionary said:
			
		

> *5* _plural_ *peoples* *:* a body of persons that are united by a common culture, tradition, or sense of kinship, that typically have common language, institutions, and beliefs, and that often constitute a politically organized group


----------



## FloVi

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Aus people wird peoples wie aus house houses wird.


Das Problem ist, dass "people" bereits die Mehrzahl darstellt.

Auf Leo wird "die Völker" tatsächlich mit "Peoples" übersetzt. Dagegen steht die Definition im Merriam-Webster. Dort wird "Peoples" als eine Art Gemeinschaft beschrieben, die in irgendeiner Form (Tradition, Kultur) miteinander verbunden ist und die sich gewöhnlich Gemeinsamkeiten wie Sprache, Glaube und Institutionen teilt und häufig politische Gruppierungen bildet.

Das heißt, dass es laut M-W zwar den Begriff gibt, jedoch nicht in der Bedeutung verschiedender Völker.

Verzwickt...


----------



## jester.

FloVi said:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, dass "people" bereits die Mehrzahl darstellt. *Aber nur wenn es "Leute, Personen" heißt.*
> 
> Auf Leo wird "die Völker" tatsächlich mit "Peoples" übersetzt. Dagegen steht die Definition im Merriam-Webster. Dort wird "Peoples" als eine Art Gemeinschaft beschrieben, die in irgendeiner Form (Tradition, Kultur) miteinander verbunden ist und die sich gewöhnlich Gemeinsamkeiten wie Sprache, Glaube und Institutionen teilt und häufig politische Gruppierungen bildet.
> 
> *Ich habe unten noch eine eindeutigere Definition vom Oxford dictionary.*
> 
> Das heißt, dass es laut M-W zwar den Begriff gibt, jedoch nicht in der Bedeutung verschiedender Völker.
> 
> Verzwickt...





			
				Oxford English Dictionary said:
			
		

> *4* (pl. *peoples*) treated as sing. or pl. the members of a particular nation, community, or ethnic group.


----------



## FloVi

> *Oxford English Dictionary* *4* (pl. *peoples*) treated as sing. or pl. the members of a particular nation, community, or ethnic group.


 
Dasselbe in grün. Die Mitglieder *einer *bestimmten Nation, Gemeinschaft oder ethnischen Gruppe.


----------



## jester.

FloVi said:
			
		

> Dasselbe in grün. Die Mitglieder *einer *bestimmten Nation, Gemeinschaft oder ethnischen Gruppe.



a people --> the members of a particular nation, community, or ethnic group.

peoples -->  the members of several particular nations, communities, or ethnic groups.


Wenn du das Wort house nachschlägst bekommst du auch nur die Definition *eines* Hauses


----------



## FloVi

j3st3r said:
			
		

> a people --> the members of a particular nation, community, or ethnic group.
> peoples -->  the members of several particular nations, communities, or ethnic groups.



Du widersprichst also Deiner eigenen Quelle. Im Oxford steht unter *People* als erstes: _Plural noun_. Sorry, aber vertraue ich eher dem OED und dem M-W ;-)


----------



## jester.

FloVi said:
			
		

> Du widersprichst also Deiner eigenen Quelle. Im Oxford steht unter *People* als erstes: _Plural noun_. Sorry, aber vertraue ich eher dem OED und dem M-W ;-)


Und was wäre der Sinn darin zu einem "plural noun" people noch den Plural "peoples" anzugeben?!

Aber egal, warten wir auf die Muttersprachler.


EDIT: Nochwas, hier aus meinem Oxford aus Papier



			
				Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary said:
			
		

> 3. [c] all the persons who live in a particular place or belong to a particular country, race, etc: "the French people", "the native peoples of Siberia"


 Wobei [c] für *countable noun* steht.


----------



## FloVi

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Und was wäre der Sinn darin zu einem "plural noun" people noch den Plural "peoples" anzugeben?!
> 
> Aber egal, warten wir auf die Muttersprachler.



People hat im Englischen zwei signifikante Bedeutungen:

1. Menschen im Allgemeinen, Leute eben.
2. Die Bevölkerung einer Stadt oder eines Landes (das Volk)

Peoples kann auch für 2. verwendet werden. Darüberhinaus jedoch auch, um eine Gruppe von Menschen zu bezeichnen, die zwar nicht einer Nation angehören, dafür jedoch andere Gemeinsakeiten aufweisen.

Bei Enc. Brit. findest Du sehr interessante Dinge, wenn Du "peoples" eingibst. Tatsächlich können hier verschiedene Nationen gemeint sein, die aber immer irgendeine Gemeinsamkeit aufzeigen:

Germanic peoples: Deutsch sprechende Europäer
Caucasian Peoples: Im Kaukasus lebende Menschen
Turkic peoples: Menschen, die eine der türkischen Sprachen sprechen
...

Link: http://www.britannica.com/search?query=peoples


----------



## jester.

Du stimmst mir also zu folgendem zu:

a people = unter anderem: ein Volk
peoples = unter anderem: Völker

?


Dann können wir uns nämlich darauf einigen und uns wieder Henryks Übersetzung widmen. Dem Armen haben wir so wie so schon zu viel Off Topic zugemutet, aber so wie ich Jana kenne, wird sie uns wohl abspalten...


----------



## Whodunit

So, ihr Definitionsexperten. Ich stimme J3 zu, dass "people" (pl.) "Leute/Menschen" heißt (Many German people argue about the new spelling) und "peoples" (pl.) "Völker" (Some Australian and American peoples are not respected because of their swarthiness).

Hier gibt es noch eine Definition aus dem Merriam-Webster, dem ich im Übrigen sehr stark vertraue; mehr als unserem Duden:



> *people* _n, pl_ *people* : human beings making up a group or assembly or linked by a common interest [...];_ pl._ *peoples* : a body of persons that are usited by a common culture, tradition, or sense of kindship, that typically have common language, institutions, and beliefs, and that often constitute a politically organized group.


 
Beispiel:

Some Australian and American *people* are not respected because of their swarthiness. (Es wird nur von einigen Leuten gesprochen; sie müssen nichts gemeinsam haben außer ihrer Hautfarbe, also sind alle völlig individuell und nur die wenigsten pflegen auch dieselbe Kultur, Essgewohnheiten, Sprache)

Some Australian and American *peoples* are not respected because of their swarthiness. (Es wird von einigen Völkern gesprochen; sie können noch in Gruppen unterteilt werden: Aborigines, Sioux, ..., jeder Gruppe von ihnen zeichnet sich durch Sprachen aus.)

Ich hoffe, das ist nun etwas klarer.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> People hat im Englischen zwei signifikante Bedeutungen:
> 
> 1. Menschen im Allgemeinen, Leute eben.
> 2. Die Bevölkerung einer Stadt oder eines Landes (das Volk)


 
Du widersprichst deiner vorigen Anmerkung:



> Auf Leo wird "die Völker" tatsächlich mit "Peoples" übersetzt. Dagegen steht die Definition im Merriam-Webster. Dort wird "Peoples" als eine Art Gemeinschaft beschrieben, die in irgendeiner Form (Tradition, Kultur) miteinander verbunden ist und die sich gewöhnlich Gemeinsamkeiten wie Sprache, Glaube und Institutionen teilt und häufig politische Gruppierungen bildet.


 
So beschreibt sich das Wort "Volk". Eine Gemeinschaft, déren Traditionen und Kultur etwa gleich sind. "Das deutsche Volk" kannst du im Gegensatz zu "die deutschen Bürger/Menschen/Leute" sicherlich genau auseinander halten, oder? Und diesen Unterschied beschreibt Merriam-Websters Definition.

Das heißt, dass es laut M-W zwar den Begriff gibt, jedoch nicht in der Bedeutung verschiedender Völker.


----------



## englishman

j3st3r said:
			
		

> a people --> the members of a particular nation, community, or ethnic group.
> 
> peoples -->  the members of several particular nations, communities, or ethnic groups.


Ich bin mit beide dieser Definitionen einverstanden; Sie haben dennoch die wichtigste ausgelassen:

"There were many people at the railway station"

"Es gibt viele Leute im Bahnhof"

Noch ein paar Exemplaren:

"The English people" = "the people of England"
"The English-speaking peoples" = "English, Americans, Irish, Aussies .."
"The peoples of India" = "all of the different ethnics groups of India"


----------



## jester.

englishman said:
			
		

> "There were many people at the railway station"


Klar. Das haben die Definitionen aber nicht ausgelassen, die ich ja nur abgeschrieben habe, sondern ich, da ich diese Verwendung (=Leute) als bekannt vorausgesetzt habe.

EDIT: OK, eigentlich hatte ich angenommen, das mit people, peoples = Volk, Völker sei auch bekannt, aber macht ja nix. So haben wir wieder einen Thread für das Deutschforum gewonnen.


----------



## FloVi

Nach den Definitionen, die wir bisher gefunden haben:

1. Könnte "Peoples" für sich alleine stehen?
2. Könnte "Peoples" in dem Wortsinne verwendet werden, wie bei uns der Begriff Völker?

zu 1.) Ich meine, dass es nicht geht, weil immer die Gemeinsamkeit aufgezeigt werden muss.



> Some Australian and American *peoples* are not respected because of their swarthiness. (Es wird von einigen Völkern gesprochen; sie können noch in Gruppen unterteilt werden: Aborigines, Sioux, ..., jeder Gruppe von ihnen zeichnet sich durch Sprachen aus.)


Es ist dennoch nur die Verkürzung von "Some Australian peoples and some American Peoples...". Die Gemeinsamkeit der jeweiligen "Peoples" hier liegt in der Geographie.

zu 2.) Volk ist im Deutschen die Einzahl, Völker einfach nur die Mehrzahl. Das ist bei "Peoples" nicht der Fall. Nach den Definitionen in den diversen englischen Nachschlagewerken trifft der Begriff "Peoples" bereits auf ein einzelnes Volk zu.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Es ist dennoch nur die Verkürzung von "Some Australian peoples and some American Peoples...". Die Gemeinsamkeit der jeweiligen "Peoples" hier liegt in der Geographie.


 
Das war mein Fehler. Natürlich könnte man auch Folgendes sagen:

"Some American peoples are not respected ..."

Das würde sich auf viele/ein paar amerikanische Völker beziehen, die man nicht respektiert. Es hat nichts mit der Geographie zu tun, sondern mit der Zusammengehörigkeit. Und ob diese nun alle in den USA leben, sei auch dahingestellt, denn es gibt auch südamerikanische Völker - es geht nur um bestimmte Gruppen (und keine einzelnen Leute) Amerikas.



> zu 2.) Volk ist im Deutschen die Einzahl, Völker einfach nur die Mehrzahl. Das ist bei "Peoples" nicht der Fall. Nach den Definitionen in den diversen englischen Nachschlagewerken trifft der Begriff "Peoples" bereits auf ein einzelnes Volk zu.


 
Ja, klar: "The Aborigines are a well-known Australian people with a weird tradition, European people might think."

Rot = Volk (man würde natürlich "tribe" oder so sagen, aber hier sollte klar sein, dass es nicht um diverse australische Menschen, wie zum Beispiele Kinder von Sydney, geht)

Blau = Menschen/Leute (ein paar Europäer denken das, aber es keine zusammengehörige Gruppe, die sich um zusammengeschlossen hat, um die Aborigines seltsam zu beäugen. )


----------



## FloVi

> a people --> the members of a particular nation, community, or ethnic group.
> peoples -->  the members of several particular nations, communities, or ethnic groups.


Nach der Definition wären "Germanic peoples" also diverse deutsche Volksgruppen?
Nach der Enc. Brit. ist das nicht der Fall. Gemeint ist eine Gruppe: Deutsch sprechende Menschen.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Nach der Definition wären "Germanic peoples" also diverse in Deutschland lebende Volksgruppen?
> Nach der Enc. Brit. ist das nicht der Fall. Gemeint ist eine Gruppe: Deutsch sprechende Menschen.


 
Ich denke stark, dass zum Beispiel die "Sorben" "a Slavic people" sind. Hilft das?


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich denke stark, dass zum Beispiel die "Sorben" "a Slavic people" sind. Hilft das?


Nicht im Geringsten. Denn jetzt kommt der Hammer:

"Malagasy peoples" ist die Zusammenfassung von etwa 20 ethnischen Gruppen. Hier steht peoples also für "Völker".

Es kann also *sowohl* Volk *als auch* Völker bedeuten. Und deshalb denke ich, dass es nicht alleine stehen kann. Das passende Attribut muss dazugehören, weshalb eine Übersetzung von "Die meisten Völker..." in "The most peoples..." IMHO nicht geht. Und das war ja immerhin die Ausgangsfrage, um die sich hier alles drehte.

Edit:
Bonus-Frage: Wie würdest Du "Jewish peoples" ins Deutsche übersetzen?


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Es kann also *sowohl* Volk *als auch* Völker bedeuten. Und deshalb denke ich, dass es nicht alleine stehen kann. Das passende Attribut muss dazugehören, weshalb eine Übersetzung von "Die meisten Völker..." in "The most peoples..." IMHO nicht geht. Und das war ja immerhin die Ausgangsfrage, um die sich hier alles drehte.


 
Ich würde einfach "Most peoples" sagen, da das Wort "the" hier wie ein Demonstrativpronomen fungiert. Also, wir warten jetzt auf die Muttersprachler, das wird ja sonst nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes. 



> Edit:
> Bonus-Frage: Wie würdest Du "Jewish peoples" ins Deutsche übersetzen?


 
Was sollen denn "jüdische Völker" sein?


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Was sollen denn "jüdische Völker" sein?


Keine Ahnung, ich würde es mit "jüdisches Volk" oder "Volk der Juden" übersetzen.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, ich würde es mit "jüdisches Volk" oder "Volk der Juden" übersetzen.


 
"The Jewish people has always been hated by many people from Europe and the Middle East."

Hilft das?


----------



## FloVi

Eigentlich nicht. Und wie steht es hiermit?



			
				FAZ.NET said:
			
		

> Die britische Tageszeitung „News Chronicle” verknüpfte als erste mit dem Stichwort Holocaust die Einschätzung, daß Hitler die Auslöschung der Juden plane (”the Jewish peoples are to be exterminated”).



http://www.faz.net/s/RubFC06D389EE7...3E8B7FBFD2AE6ED9EB~ATpl~Ecommon~Sspezial.html


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Eigentlich nicht. Und wie steht es hiermit?


 
Vielleicht meint er damit, dass alle Leute, die der jüdischen Gruppe in irgendeiner Wiese anhänge, ausgelöscht werden sollen. Das heißt im Klatext, dass damit deutsche Juden (ein Volk), russische Juden (ein anderes Volk) und israelische Juden (DAS Volk) vernichtet werden sollten. Er spricht nicht von einzelnen jüdischen Menschen, sondern von einer Massenvernichtung. Mich hätte aber auch "Jewish people are ..." nicht gestört, aber das hieße etwas anderes.

Im Übrigen sind Juden kein Volk oder eine Rasse, sondern ein Religion.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Im Übrigen sind Juden kein Volk oder eine Rasse, sondern ein Religion.


Und per Definition kann sich ein Volk auch aus Menschen mit einem gemeinsamen Glauben zusammensetzen.

Zur Erinnerung:

Merriam-Webster:
*peoples* *:* a body of persons that are united by a common culture, tradition, or sense of kinship, that typically have common language, institutions, and beliefs, and that often constitute a politically organized group.

Oxf. Engl. Dict.:
*4* (pl. *peoples*) treated as sing. or pl. the members of a particular nation, community, or ethnic group.


----------



## jester.

FloVi said:
			
		

> Und per Definition kann sich ein Volk auch aus Menschen mit einem gemeinsamen Glauben zusammensetzen.



Hmmm, aber ich glaube im Deutschen nicht.

Deswegen hatte ich ja auch die Einigung auf a people = UNTER ANDEREM ein Volk vorgeschlagen.


----------



## gaer

Something has not been mentioned.

_CBC: Canada, A People's History_
_A People's History of the United States. _
_Japan: Images of a People_
_A People's Tragedy: Russian Revolution, 1891-1924_
_A People's History of Ancient Rome_

And:

_Heritage: Civilization and the Jews, Part 1 - A People _*is*_ Born ..._

"People" is also used in singular, although it is not common. So you have a word that is plural when used in the meaning of "persons" but that is both singular and plural, grammatically, when referring to a group. The most common usage I've seen refers to groups that seem to be the same as Volk, but the German definitions may be equally misleading. These definitions may be wrong, but if they are not, Volk is pretty close to "people", and "peoples", plural of "a people", is pretty close to Völker:

(a) people=Volk=_Bevölkerung eines Landes,_
(a) people=Volk=_aus einer Vereinigung von Stämmen hervorgegangene ethnische Gemeinschaft mit vorkapitalistischer Produktionsweise, Völkerschaft_:
*the* people=Volk=_ohne Pl./ Gesamtheit der den werktätigen Teil der Gesellschaft umfassenden Klassen und sozialen Schichten_:

Very confusing, isn't it? I can clear up what the word means in English, but I'm by no means sure I understand potential differences problems in German.

A number of example sentences with "Volk" and "Völker" would be helpful in order to compare what words will and will not work in English.

Gaer


----------



## jester.

Gaer, could you comment on the use of the word in Henryk's translation, in the thread "Die Schöpfungsgeschichte"?


----------



## Lykurg

Sehr aufschlußreich fand ich diese Fußnote unter einem Artikel in Memri.org:





> Mansour uses the term "Jewish peoples" frequently in his writing to note that the Jews are not a homogeneous nation.


Dafür würde sich mE "Stämme" oder "Clans" anbieten...


----------



## gaer

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Gaer, could you comment on the use of the word in Henryk's translation, in the thread "Die Schöpfungsgeschichte"?


I tried to translate the passage, and my solution was the same as Englishman's. I agree that in this particular instance, "peoples" is a perfectly suitable translation for "Völker".

For other problems I need to see more sentences in German.

By the way, I wrote my last reply in this thread about three hours ago but could not reach WR at that time. 

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Hmmm, aber ich glaube im Deutschen nicht.


Doch, schon, aus soziologischenr Sicht: "Das Volk der Juden" oder "Christenvolk" sind durchaus gängige Begriffe.



			
				j3st3r said:
			
		

> Deswegen hatte ich ja auch die Einigung auf a people = UNTER ANDEREM ein Volk vorgeschlagen.


Klar, kein Problem. Das gilt dummerweise halt auch für "peoples". Es heißt u.a. "Völker", da sind wir uns einig. Eines der anderen Bedeutungen ist aber "Volk". Eine andere gern genommene Bedeutung ist offenbar "peoples" als Bezeichnung von (Splitter-) Gruppen innerhalb der größeren Gemeinschaft, was unserem Verständnis vom Begriff "Völker" kaum entfernter sein kann.

"In the vast territory of Macedonia still under Ottoman rule, the various Christian peoples fought each other mercilessly to determine national identity."

Bei uns in Deutschland löst der ein Satz wie "Die meisten Völker..." immer die Assoziation von Völkern als "die jeweiligen Angehörigen diverser Nationen" aus.

Die Kernfrage unserer Diskussion ist: Ist das auch bei englischsprachigen Leuten mit dem Begriff "peoples" so?

Das wäre die Voraussetzung, um "Die meisten Völker..." mit "The most peoples..." zu übersetzen.


----------



## jester.

FloVi said:
			
		

> Doch, schon, aus soziologischenr Sicht: "Das Volk der Juden" oder "Christenvolk" sind durchaus gängige Begriffe.
> 
> *OK.*
> 
> Klar, kein Problem. Das gilt dummerweise halt auch für "peoples". Es heißt u.a. "Völker", da sind wir uns einig. Eines der anderen Bedeutungen ist aber "Volk". Eine andere gern genommene Bedeutung ist offenbar "peoples" als Bezeichnung von (Splitter-) Gruppen innerhalb der größeren Gemeinschaft, was unserem Verständnis vom Begriff "Völker" kaum entfernter sein kann.
> 
> "In the vast territory of Macedonia still under Ottoman rule, the various Christian peoples fought each other mercilessly to determine national identity."
> 
> Bei uns in Deutschland löst der ein Satz wie "Die meisten Völker..." immer die Assoziation von Völkern als "die jeweiligen Angehörigen diverser Nationen" aus.
> 
> Die Kernfrage unserer Diskussion ist: Ist das auch bei englischsprachigen Leuten mit dem Begriff "peoples" so?
> 
> Das wäre die Voraussetzung, um "Die meisten Völker..." mit "The most peoples..." zu übersetzen.
> 
> *Hmm... Ich muss gestehen, das ist absolut zu hoch für mich. Ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Assoziationen das Wort beim Muttersprachler bewirkt, da ich kein Muttersprachler bin
> 
> Trotzdem ist es interessant zu erfahren, welche Bedeutungen dieses Wort annehmen kann. Wir sollten uns da auf jeden Fall noch einmal "beraten" lassen.*


----------



## FloVi

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Assoziationen das Wort beim Muttersprachler bewirkt...



Hilft Dir das hier weiter? 



			
				Präambel der UN-Charta said:
			
		

> We the Peoples of the United Nations...


----------



## jester.

FloVi said:
			
		

> Hilft Dir das hier weiter?



Nö, denn das sind ja nur wieder die "deutschen" Völker, oder??


----------



## FloVi

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Nö, denn das sind ja nur wieder die "deutschen" Völker, oder??



Nein, hier wird "peoples" in exakt Deinem Sinne verwendet.


----------

